# Stealth Cento Uno



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Well, my next Wilier build is likely going to be looking like this: 


















I've always liked the stealth matte black look, and was pleasantly surprised to find this frameset available to me. Since I don't want....actually let me rephrase. Since I don't need three Centos, I will likely sell my white/red/black frameset and replace it with this matte black one. 

I know some people like the glossy paint and some like the matte finish.....so subjective. The other thing that draws me to this color scheme is that I've yet to see another one like it for a Cento Uno. What do you guys think? Would appreciate honest feedbacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a Cervelo in Matte Black.....











I think it's nice....BUT, not sure if I'll get bored with this type of look quickly??!!?!

Comments?


----------



## Posuer (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it looks great. Definitely better than how it's shown on the website, where the decals are more white.

But at the same time, I could see getting tired of that look. The white/red one that you'd be replacing has some carbon showing through, which I think is a really nice feature of that color way. Does the matte black show any carbon? For me, that is what would keep me from getting tired of it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Posuer said:


> I think it looks great. Definitely better than how it's shown on the website, where the decals are more white.
> 
> But at the same time, I could see getting tired of that look. The white/red one that you'd be replacing has some carbon showing through, which I think is a really nice feature of that color way. Does the matte black show any carbon? For me, that is what would keep me from getting tired of it.


Good point. I am somewhat tired of the typical white red look. Their entry level bikes seem to sport that color scheme a lot. Not that I am trying to knock on the entry level Wilier bikes, b/c they are nice also. But some differentiation would be nice IMO. 

I agree with u that the carbon that can be seen is a very nice touch. If I didn't already have the cento SL in gloss black, I would be more hesitant with the matte. This way, I will have both  will post pictures soon.


----------



## Posuer (Nov 8, 2011)

What components and wheels are you going to use for the build? It would look cool with Zipp 404s in the new beyond black color and Campy SR.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Posuer said:


> What components and wheels are you going to use for the build? It would look cool with Zipp 404s in the new beyond black color and Campy SR.


The new blacked out 404s are very nice and would look sweet on this frameset. Unfortunately, don't have the budget for a new set of wheels at this point. As for the SR11, I am a Sram guy, so will not go there. 

As it stands, I will just transfer over the parts from my previous Cento. I have the Sram Red on the SL and will be using the Sram Force + Rotor/Red crank setup and Red brakes on this new frameset. Will be using my Fulcrum Zeros two-way tubeless as well. The blacked out version would've been perfect, but I have the ones with red spokes. 

But, black with red accents will look pretty nice IMO. But we'll see....fingers crossed.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

You are sick, man 

:thumbsup:

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> You are sick, man
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> **


Lol Ron. 

Agreed, I am sick!!! Seriously though, the numbers for this frame and the one I am selling just worked out. I will of course take a little hit on the switch, but surprisingly and fortunately not much. And get it built up for free. Still have the SL of course. 

Did u get yours built up yet? Maybe we can ride sometime.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nah, not yet....still dealing with the pinched nerve issue in my shoulder/arm...apparent C6 nerve injury. Weird sheit...radiated aching all the way from shoulder to finger tip starting 2 months ago. It's 65% better now, just a low-level ache in my tricep/elbow area, but the forward position of riding is the worst position 

I believe it started after banging out some of my bathroom floor tiles with a metal pry bar and metal hammer in an attempt to make up for a construction worker who didn't show up....now, that was stupid 

I'm not sure if I want to try Speedplays, so I've held off on buying some new SPD-SL pedals for the new bike build. Trying to decide, as I've never tried Speedplays. But if I keep my older C'dale.Synapse, it has Ultegra pedals and I'd want to keep them the same.

Hopefully, in January I'll have it built up....

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Nah, not yet....still dealing with the pinched nerve issue in my shoulder/arm...apparent C6 nerve injury. Weird sheit...radiated aching all the way from shoulder to finger tip starting 2 months ago. It's 65% better now, just a low-level ache in my tricep/elbow area, but the forward position of riding is the worst position
> 
> I believe it started after banging out some of my bathroom floor tiles with a metal pry bar and metal hammer in an attempt to make up for a construction worker who didn't show up....now, that was stupid
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. But u r definitely doing the right thing by not rushing back. Hope 2012 will be a better riding year for u.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hear is a picture of the matte black built up. 

View attachment 247969
View attachment 247970
View attachment 247971


Would have preferred just black tires, but will stick with these for now b/c they are still relatively new.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, I had been pretty dedicated to riding in 2011, doing the most I ever had....religiously 3x week from March to October. I had planned to keep riding, at least basically, through the "winter" as long it wasn't raining. Then the pinched nerve issue....now I've lost that conditioning I had. But, yeah, at least it's not midsummer, so I can take the time to let it get straight. Ohhhh, the pain I will have to go through again to get back to where I was 


Funny, I have some brand new Krylions with RED sidewalls that I had bought for the Synapse which are going on the Cento build....not that I want to copy you.

Is that seatpost already cut down for you on the Matte bike? It looks tall for 5'8" with a 30 inseam?  Bike looks cool, though :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Yeah, I had been pretty dedicated to riding in 2011, doing the most I ever had....religiously 3x week from March to October. I had planned to keep riding, at least basically, through the "winter" as long it wasn't raining. Then the pinched nerve issue....now I've lost that conditioning I had. But, yeah, at least it's not midsummer, so I can take the time to let it get straight. Ohhhh, the pain I will have to go through again to get back to where I was
> 
> 
> Funny, I have some brand new Krylions with RED sidewalls that I had bought for the Synapse which are going on the Cento build....not that I want to copy you.
> ...


I had them cut the seatpost EXACTLY the same as with my SL. For reference, saddle height (top of saddle to center of BB) measures exactly 71.75 on both bikes. I've only tested the new build briefly, but fits like a glove. You know how that is.....once you are setup correctly, you just know if there's something off right away when on another bike. Fortunately for me, those guys are meticulous.


----------

